# Albino Bosc Monitor



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

What do guys recon to this then? We have our name down for a few CB babies this year so fingers crossed : victory:


----------



## simmi85 (Jul 1, 2007)

wow!!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats stunning :O

PM me a price please?


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

:no1:


Phil


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks disgusting, even worse in the flesh, look like they have been irradiated.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

It looks really weird, TBH. Is it a true albino? Can't really see in the photo. Me personally I prefer the normals but maybe different if I saw it in the flesh.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes it is a true albino, it does have the red eyes just quite hard to see in that photo. 

They are incredible in the flesh the yellow is really washed out in that photo.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats the crack for correct UV for these guys then?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you know how much they are mate? & if they've got any defects? [presuming they're pretty new?]


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its you!!!!!!!!!! lol


ultimate_boides said:


> Yes it is a true albino, it does have the red eyes just quite hard to see in that photo.
> 
> They are incredible in the flesh the yellow is really washed out in that photo.


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

wow thats stunning where from and how much?!?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> its you!!!!!!!!!! lol


 
Randomness FTW.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

no i know him.. and dint realsie he was on here.


matty__=) said:


> Randomness FTW.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

They were first CB in the US and is where our babies are coming from! Prices range from around £800 upto £1500 so not cheap.


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

And worth evey penny!! They are gawjus!!!!!!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> They were first CB in the US and is where our babies are coming from! Prices range from around £800 upto £1500 so not cheap.


 
Do you know the breeder? Or are you the breeder? Lol


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

RE The UV

In the states they have had the animals in natural sunlight with no adverse affects seen, obviously damdage to the eyes was a huge concern but even using 5.0% UVB hasnt shown signs of doing damage.


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes we know the breeder met him out in daytona last year and no i wont disclose his details. : victory:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> RE The UV
> 
> In the states they have had the animals in natural sunlight with no adverse affects seen, obviously damdage to the eyes was a huge concern but even using 5.0% UVB hasnt shown signs of doing damage.


Natural sunlight emits far more radiation then any tube so I wouldn't imagine there'd be problems.

They look really nice : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

There is also a Dutch breeder with these, his retail for about the same price, he should have some at Hamm on the 15th March


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> Yes we know the breeder met him out in daytona last year and no i wont disclose his details. : victory:


 
Oh :|

Will you be buying off him & then selling them on to people in the UK? Or just buying for yourself?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

matty__=) said:


> Oh :|
> 
> Will you be buying off him & then selling them on to people in the UK? Or just buying for yourself?


Matty, if your serious about wanting one drop me a PM mate


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

We have enough to allow one or two to go. 

I am actually going to be using a powersun with ours as i do with all our varanus, so that if they are having problems with the uvb rays they can move to another part of the cage.

I know of animals in Germany not in holland so its nice to see there are people working with them. I would really like to see the prices drop to about £250 and stay there as anything over that for a bosc is expencive.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

i was unsure about these when i first saw pics, but ive grown to love them, i think they are amazing! good luck with them!


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

i don't like it sorry, looks wierd.
good luck tho


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Very nice looking animal... Good luck with them mate!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

*bsk*

i want one of them badboys any prices


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Great, they have had enough of f***ing royals and leos up and moved on to the next thing.

Gotta love this hobby :bash:


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't see why you say f****** leo's and royals up, it has not been proven that albino animals are f***** up as you say, yes they wouldn't survive in the wild as they would be seen by predators more but there isn't any health issues with being albino as far as I am aware apart from the eye sight/uv question which has been settled in this case as far as I can see?


I personally would love to have one of those beauties, I love my bosc but those albinos are truly to die for


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Great, they have had enough of f***ing royals and leos up and moved on to the next thing.
> 
> Gotta love this hobby :bash:


It's a naturally occuring 'morph' how is that anything but totally natural?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeh I thought it was a natural thing..Didn't wanna say anything though incase I was wrong lol..:lol:


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

To be honest i think it is quite bad a few people on here come across extremely aggressive, i thought i would show the animal to get feedback on what people though not to start an argument whether people feel these animals have spoilt our hobby.

Albinism is due to various gene mutations that affect the production of normal pigmentation. True (amelanistic) albinos lack melanin and are white with no markings and with unpigmented pink/red eyes. Partial (blue-eyed) albinos have some residual pigmentation. There are various degrees of patchy albinism (piebaldism) due to localized mutations in skin cells.

Basically they are fully natural however aren’t seen due to obviously sticking out and often don’t see to many weeks of life after birth.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> It's a naturally occuring 'morph' how is that anything but totally natural?


Natural maybe, but not likely to survive in the wild and the start of a slippery slope when it comes to line breeding to produce all the morphs that people are bound to try and produce from this.

I don't have to defend myself for being of the opinion that normals are beautiful enough without being messed with.

Personally I don't like it, and I'm fairly convinced that some people are gushing about it not because it looks nicer than a normal (really, it doesn't) but because it has that lethal 'albino' hook that makes people feel they should approve of and desire it.

Just my opinion, and anyone who knows me knows my standpoint on the production of morphs for commercial reasons:whistling2:

EDIT - To the OP, sorry I am not trying to come across as aggressive, but I assumed everyones opinion would be welcomed, not just a thread of praises.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Natural maybe, but not likely to survive in the wild and the start of a slippery slope when it comes to line breeding to produce all the morphs that people are bound to try and produce from this.
> 
> I don't have to defend myself for being of the opinion that normals are beautiful enough without being messed with.
> 
> ...


It's dead wild in a 8ft viv isn't it :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ultimate_boides (Nov 18, 2007)

Of course opinions are welcome mate the whole idea was to see what people thought, this is in no way a money making venture i just really like the look of them to be honest.

If i was doing anything for money id have atleast a few ball python morphs but in my OPINION i cant stand the hype nor prices they command, a few people i know have been very much spoilt in themselves due to thinking because the snakes they have sitting in a rack and worth some £££.

I will not be producing "morphs" as you put it, i have a pair of unrealted animals come in and even if someone discovered other "morphs" i would never cross because they are naturally beutiful.

"jaykickboxer" there will be a few extras coming over and with import costs on top will be around £1200


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Natural maybe, but not likely to survive in the wild and the start of a slippery slope when it comes to line breeding to produce all the morphs that people are bound to try and produce from this.
> 
> I don't have to defend myself for being of the opinion that normals are beautiful enough without being messed with.
> 
> ...


If you go back and read the thread, I posted that I didn't like them, I just wasn't as blinkered in my view as you.

What can you make from just an albino other than albinos or hets?

A lot of normal lookin boscs die in the wild, albino ones can survive in the wild aswell, the fact there are albinos in captivity is testament to that.


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

ultimate_boides said:


> Of course opinions are welcome mate the whole idea was to see what people thought, this is in no way a money making venture i just really like the look of them to be honest.
> 
> If i was doing anything for money id have atleast a few ball python morphs but in my OPINION i cant stand the hype nor prices they command, a few people i know have been very much spoilt in themselves due to thinking because the snakes they have sitting in a rack and worth some £££.
> 
> I will not be producing "morphs" as you put it, i have a pair of unrealted animals come in and even if someone discovered other "morphs" i would never cross because they are naturally beutiful


Sorry again, looks like I may have been misconstrued. There was never any accusation that you personally would be taking the breeding further.

Matty, ya know what I meant, stop being pedantic :whip:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> Sorry again, looks like I may have been misconstrued. There was never any accusation that you personally would be taking the breeding further.
> 
> Matty, ya know what I meant, stop being pedantic :whip:


 
I don't even know what pedantic means lol, but I was just saying that it doesn't matter whether they'd survive in the wild or not because they're not in the wild are they. :bash:


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

*bosc*

I had a bosc and he was beut! Quite nippy though i wonder if these "New" morphs have the same initial aggresion???Anyway all said and done its a good lucking savannah!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

not sure if i like these or not really...certainly look VERY eyecatching...but i still prefer the "standard" coloured boscs i think...but without seeing really good clear pics or indeed in the flesh i couldn`t say wether i like them or not TBH....certainly very interesting : victory:


----------



## dannyboy26 (Jan 30, 2008)

STUNING come 2 mind.:no1:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Whoa!


----------



## darragh 3.0 (May 19, 2010)

thats awesome


----------



## ConstrictorsCymru (May 13, 2011)

i think these are really nice and would buy one from you if you had one "spare" <--dont like this word though:lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Want!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

If I'm right Darren at CPR finally got one a few months ago, they are nice but I do prefer the natural looking Bosc when it's a baby with the reddish brown body. 

I also prefer a normal water monitor than the albino water but they are still great looking reptiles. The price is good as well so they must be doing ok breeding them.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow! How much? And where's cpr? Do they ship nationwide?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Wow! How much? And where's cpr? Do they ship nationwide?


They are in London. Darren got one delivered to him while he was at the last Hamm show I believe. It's awesome looking and very special. If you want one of these not only will you need A LOT of money, I would imagine you would need to be pretty well connected too.


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

CPR is crystal palace reptiles south London. Darren isnt selling it and I've not had the chance to find out if he has it in the shop on display or if just in his private collection. I'm guessing in a few years once it's grown up he will look at breeding. 

I think I was another website that Darren showed it off in the post.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

tis thread is like 3 year old haha but it is a pretty looking beast


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Do CPR have a website?


----------



## smeggy (Jun 16, 2011)

cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Do CPR have a website?




Yes but I don't remember seeing the Bosc on the site 

crystalpalacereptiles.co.uk they have a real nice black tree monitor and if you got some spare cash go for the armadillo lizards they £3995 for a pair lol


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Ste123 said:


> Yes but I don't remember seeing the Bosc on the site
> 
> crystalpalacereptiles.co.uk they have a real nice black tree monitor and if you got some spare cash go for the armadillo lizards they £3995 for a pair lol



i get a gambling site when i click this... :S


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

sorry my fault.

Crystal Palace Reptiles, Reptile Shop, London. UK


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Ste123 said:


> CPR is crystal palace reptiles south London. Darren isnt selling it and I've not had the chance to find out if he has it in the shop on display or if just in his private collection. I'm guessing in a few years once it's grown up he will look at breeding.
> 
> I think I was another website that Darren showed it off in the post.


I have seen this particular animal in person. . .I can confirm two things (one is my opinion the other I was told as FACT)
1.)It is stunning
2.)It is NOT up for sale


----------



## aidanbeckey (Apr 9, 2009)

Nearly as nice as the wc blue boscs i see recently.....


----------

